# A busy night



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah! That sounds exhausting.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a bit - we are having a lazy day to recover. No further episodes so far, washing is on, Freddy has had a partial bath which I am sure he will tell you about, and appetites seem OK for this stage of feeling yuck. I think we may stick mostly to home today and just take Freddy for a quick walk - he needs to stretch his legs.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a lot of very smelly not fun work. I'm glad they are all small!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry you had such a rough time. I hope everyone feels better after a good day of rest.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

cowpony said:


> What a lot of very smelly not fun work. I'm glad they are all small!


Me too! And that Freddy is so good about using pads. I feel a little guilty about the environmental impact, but it does make for stress free clean up!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hope all of you recover soon!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh goodness that's a lot! I hope everyone's on the upswing too- brighter days ahead. I look forward to Freddy's stories 💚


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We have been out and they have all enjoyed the aperitif game - treats scattered to find. Tad early, but a way to fill the time. Sophy is looking much brighter, and Freddy has bounced back as puppies do - it makes me realise how much slower the girls are to recover now that they are in their teens.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, poor Sophy and poor you ! Why does it always happen in the middle of the night…


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know but 9 times out of 10 it does. I wonder if there is a scientific explanation? [Vanishes down the Google rabbit hole...]


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ugh, I'm sorry for the tough night the three of you had. Hoping for a good rest tonight!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is refusing to eat the gastro food - I added some tiny bits of chicken which she carefully picked out, leaving the canned food. She's filling up on home made biscuits - I might make her chicken and rice tomorrow. She is fussy about consistency, hating anything gluey, so that might be the problem, or perhaps she now associating the smell with feeling nauseous. No sickness or diarrhoea from anyone today as far as I know - they did get out of my sight briefly while outside but I couldn't find anything unpleasant. Early night, and hope for a peaceful time...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad to read they are all getting over it..... nothing worse than all the puppies having digestive upset.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hoping for a better night's sleep.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping to hear soon that things are ticking upwards.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Up once with Poppy, but the other two slept through, so a much better night, despite Freddy being startled awake by Tilly-cat and having a conniption of frenzied barking. Sophy is still refusing the gastro food but is hungry for anything else on offer, so had chicken for breakfast and I will cook rice later on. Freddy held on and did a large splat poo in the garden at 8am, so not yet out of the woods but he is happy and hungry so no need for the vet yet awhile. It is now 9am, they are all three fast asleep, and peace reigns.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

And now Poppy has it too - very large, very soft, extremely stinky poo mid morning. So stinky I briefly thought of parvo, then looked at them all bouncing around demanding treats and decided they would be much more poorly if that were the case. I had just brushed and bathed Poppy ready for a much needed groom so pushed on and in my hurry to get her off the table snipped her skin for the first time ever, just beside her eye to make it even more guilt inducing. She didn't even yip, poor love, and forgave me at once. It is only the tiniest cut, but I took things more steadily after that. A very choppy cut as she can only manage 20 minutes or so on the table and even then needs some support but she looks 100% better and pranced very beautifully when I lifted her down.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We are getting there - Sophy gobbled her chicken and rice breakfast and the other two are still eating well. Firm poo from Poppy and OK one from Freddy - too early for Sophy. Freddy is pinging off the walls with pent up energy while Sophy just wants to snuggle on my lap ...


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Poor Poppy, it is an awful bug, my two had it at the beginning of the week and the smell was awful. My two have bounced back, with chicken and rice and lot’s of sleep. Fingers crossed Poppy recovers quickly too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are your two back to full health, Finn's Mum? Sophy is getting there, but not 100% yet, and Freddy and Sophy's second poos were not too good. A thoroughly unpleasant bug.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sending firm poo vibes up into the sky for you all!


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

fjm said:


> Are your two back to full health, Finn's Mum? Sophy is getting there, but not 100% yet, and Freddy and Sophy's second poos were not too good. A thoroughly unpleasant bug.


They are back to normal poo wise. Though still sleeping more than usual. They barely ate for 36 hours. And for a few hours through the night Finn was so thirsty but couldn’t keep water down. Small amounts given frequently got him through that. It is a really unpleasant virus and a few dogs, mostly young ones have ended up with an overnight stay in the vets on a drip. I hope all your little ones are back to 100% soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That was Poppy at New Year - second bout in a matter of weeks here!


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

fjm said:


> That was Poppy at New Year - second bout in a matter of weeks here!


Poor Poppy, that’s no fun at all. These things just seem to come out of the blue, but hopefully not too long lasting


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is not eating, except for plain chicken and home made treats, and had very soft poos again this morning - I have a vet appointment for her this afternoon. The Liverpool University Small Animal Veterinary Surveillance (SAVSNET) website has a recent update that confirms a high number of cases in this area and says most dogs recover within 7-14 days, which is a lot longer than digestive bugs usually take to clear up: 2022 Investigation of gastrointestinal disease in dogs Potential outbreak of prolific vomiting in dogs- Small Animal Veterinary Surveillance Network (SAVSNET) - University of Liverpool I'm hoping the vet can suggest something to make her more comfortable and help get her appetite back, but I am reassured that she is not unusual in taking over a week to get better.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Vet recommended a few days of metronidazole for its soothing effect on the large intestine, watchful waiting, and blood tests if she has not improved in another week just in case the bug is masking something else. She actually ate a small tea of her usual food when we got home, before the metro had time to take effect, and had a small breakfast of the same plus chicken this morning. Still not very enthusiastic about food, but a step in the right direction. We saw the vet who knows her best and she much prefers him - he knows how to take her temperature without putting any pressure on her lower back. She is very protective of that area, after so much pain from a trapped nerve there. She has not lost any weight, which is reassuring, and shows no signs of dehydration, temperature has been normal at both vet visits, so i think it is "just" a particularly nasty dose of a particularly nasty bug.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hoping you all have a nice uninterrupted sleep and firm poo’s all around at a reasonable hour.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We are getting there - she is still not eating much but she is a little more enthusiastic and poos were much better this morning. And it has stopped raining at last, which makes walks much nicer!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's hoping the improvement continues. Three sick dogs is thoroughly unpleasant.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope things get better soon. Gentle hugs from way over here in Chicago.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Freddy seems absolutely fine; Poppy is a little off colour still, but eating well and more or less normal poos; Sophy is slowly recovering her appetite and the diarrhoea seems to be over. She is still far from 100%, does not want to play with Freddy and has to be persuaded out of the house and into the car, but once started she is enjoying short walks, and her tail and ears are nearly all the way back up. Drooping Sophy tail and ears are a sure sign of misery.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like things are looking up, slowly but surely.

Does the metronidazole cause diarrhea like other antibiotics?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

No, it does reduce bacteria in the large intestine, but also has a soothing effect. It is the go-to treatment for diarrhoea that lasts more than a few days here in the UK. Poppy is on a regular tiny dose for what we think is SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) which is often associated with liver failure - together with daily pre/pro-biotic it keeps everything just in balance. Sophy was very gassy and uncomfortable, and it seems to have helped with that. Always hard to know if it is time and nature or the drugs, of course!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that everyone's improving, fjm.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm happy everyone is doing better. Tough few weeks there.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is feeling much better. She is hungry - she's eaten her usual amount today, albeit in half portions spread through the day, and has asked for more, so she has also had rather more treats than usual. She even played with Freddy this evening, which she hasn't done for over a week. We will take it steady for a while, but I think she is definitely on the mend.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray! Freddy must have been very happy to have his playmate back.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic news 🥰!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad to hear things are looking up!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Full portion of breakfast today - first time in 11 days. In sorting the diarrhoea we seem to have swung a little too far in the opposite direction though, so I have opened a can of pumpkin. I was delighted to find a source of it online at Sous Chef Cooking Shop - Cook Something Amazing Today - it is incredibly hard to get hold of here in the UK, and so useful. It is on special offer at the moment so I have stocked up - still not cheap when postage is added on, but worth it to always have some to hand.


----------

